# Cheap foam applicators



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Bought some of these last night.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400361983617?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Admittedly not the best but cheap enough to throw away when they have been used.

Current ones I a using we're cheap at about 4 quid for 10 but here you re getting 12 delivered for just £1.48

Ill keep you all updated when they arrive.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

iirc theres a sizeable thread about these on here somewhere, i use them for most jobs including waxing..


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Guitarjon said:


> Bought some of these last night.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400361983617?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> ...


yOU HAVE BEEN RIPPED OFF MUCH CHEAPER HERE:thumb:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12PCS-Wax...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item25768bfc0f


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I did see those after come to think of it. Reason I bought the ones I did is that I wasn't particularly looking for them just thought they were cheap lol. 

I use them for waxing mainly. They don't seem to hold up well for tyre shining.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Been many previous posts about these. I've used them many times, no issues at all.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Iv bought them, got free shipping though so saved 50p, planned on using for tyre dressing and trim but may give ago with waxing when mu SV gets tired.


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Been looking at getting some of these cheapo ones myself.

How long do they take to arrive?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

you forget you even orderd them so a long time


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

chrisc said:


> yOU HAVE BEEN RIPPED OFF MUCH CHEAPER HERE:thumb:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12PCS-Wax...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item25768bfc0f


I have some of these - took about 2 weeks to get here. Thinner, and smaller than the most expensive, but they will happily survive a full car wax / polish etc..without issue. A great buy at that price


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I'll order some at that price lol


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

As said they are great, mine took nearly a month to arrive but i tend to order a few packets at the same time.

Ideal for tyre dressing and waxing the car.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12-Pcs-So...046?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec3e8b386

even cheaper still:doublesho


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Is it a competition now lol


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nothing wrong with the cheap pads, if you want them fast then pay for a uk seller that actually has uk stock.

Nothing wrong with the pads and should you drop one on the dirty ground simply bin so cheap.


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

chrisc said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12-Pcs-So...046?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec3e8b386
> 
> even cheaper still:doublesho


I've just ordered these, lets see how long it takes.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

j3ggo said:


> I've just ordered these, lets see how long it takes.


Me too


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I bought loads of these back in the Summer and they took almost 8 weeks to be deliverd but the massive saving makes it worth it though. I use them for applying tyre and trim products and then throw them away, also use then for glass polish and Rain Sealents etc and wash and then re-use them. They are not like the Megs ones but they do show that the Megs Applicators are well over priced though


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

j3ggo said:


> I've just ordered these, lets see how long it takes.


Well arrived today. Very small packet made me dubious and once opened there was only one in there...


----------



## Thrill (Oct 23, 2012)

I ordered 24, all arrived 3 weeks later and they're brill. I always have some on 'order' so got a continuous supply of them. Love 'em! Cheap enough to bin


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

i ordered a pack of 12 for £1.24 delivered from china and then came yesterday.. took a month but Im not complaining!


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

I bought 6 packs a while back and use them on everything.

Even the missus has a use for them.

Her bra really does look fuller


----------



## kolarn (Nov 12, 2012)

willwad82 said:


> I bought 6 packs a while back and use them on everything.
> 
> Even the missus has a use for them.
> 
> Her bra really does look fuller


:lol:


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Guitarjon said:


> Bought some of these last night.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400361983617?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> ...


Just ordered 5x pks of these so 60 apps haha


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

This is what they sent me.










http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200855303046?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## snowz (Nov 14, 2012)

I ordered 10 packs s couple weeks ago, should keep me going for little while 😄


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

j3ggo said:


> This is what they sent me.


Did you order 10? If so get in touch with eBay


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

danwel said:


> Did you order 10? If so get in touch with eBay


I ordered 12.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

I've used the cheap ones however find they have a papery feel to them quite flat , prefer a megs one for paint to be honest.

I do use them for other jobs and there fine being throw away


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Looks like they're trying a bit if a scam possibly? Which seller did you use?


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

j3ggo said:


> This is what they sent me.


Definitely use the ebay/PayPal process to raise a dispute if they don't respond, also probably a good idea to hide your address details on the picture.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Mine came pretty quick. Especially when you consider its been Christmas over here. Mine took about 10 days to arrive and came in between Xmas and the new year at some point.

I've ordered cheap ones before but Strangely these feel better quality. Still a million miles from meguiars ones but I think they cost me around 6.50 for 2.


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

j3ggo said:


> I ordered 12.


J3ggo the ones you ordered have a title saying 12x but in the description it says 1x which is a bit snidy and im sure you could raise a dispute over this mate, dont know what mine will turn up like but ill let you know


----------



## Ryan9 (Oct 8, 2012)

I ordered 24 at the start of December and got them before christmas.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Just received one this morning too and not 12!! Tbh there crap and not a patch in the megs ones


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

So cheap


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

Think I went a bit over the top ?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Quality lol, just a bit then


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

danwel said:


> Quality lol, just a bit then


Ordered 60 never turned up so they sent them again a week later 60 turned up and 3 week after that another 60 showed up so got 120 for £6.44


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Danny_Leeds said:


> Think I went a bit over the top ?


Where did you get them draws from mate look about the right size for what im after


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Danny_Leeds said:


> Ordered 60 never turned up so they sent them again a week later 60 turned up and 3 week after that another 60 showed up so got 120 for £6.44


LOL That should be enough for a while.


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

LukeWS said:


> Where did you get them draws from mate look about the right size for what im after


Got them years ago from woolworths closing down sale just looked online and they still sell them!

http://www.woolworths.co.uk/five-dr...sSellType=pzone1&parentProductId=prod12370301


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks mate


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

danwel said:


> Just received one this morning too and not 12!! Tbh there crap and not a patch in the megs ones


TBH mate, for the price what do you expect....

Use them once, chuck em. None of this rip of £xx amount for two from Megs, which you then spend ages at the sink washing.

I've ordered loads from eBay. Yes they take at least a month to arrive, but at that price, who cares.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Danny_Leeds said:


> Got them years ago from woolworths closing down sale just looked online and they still sell them!
> 
> http://www.woolworths.co.uk/five-dr...sSellType=pzone1&parentProductId=prod12370301


Wilkinsons do something similar for about a tenner....


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

danwel said:


> Looks like they're trying a bit if a scam possibly? Which seller did you use?


Hkiron

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200855303046?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

LukeWS said:


> J3ggo the ones you ordered have a title saying 12x but in the description it says 1x which is a bit snidy and im sure you could raise a dispute over this mate, dont know what mine will turn up like but ill let you know


I can't see where it says this?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

neilos said:


> TBH mate, for the price what do you expect....
> 
> Use them once, chuck em. None of this rip of £xx amount for two from Megs, which you then spend ages at the sink washing.
> 
> I've ordered loads from eBay. Yes they take at least a month to arrive, but at that price, who cares.


Maybe I was expecting too much


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

j3ggo said:


> I can't see where it says this?


Sorry mate i either read a wrong link or theyve changed the description as its now 12 lol so 100% challenge it if i were you


----------



## James RX8 (Feb 13, 2009)

I ordered some a few days ago and it def said "12pcs" further down it said - 

Quantity:1set(12pcs)
　
Package includes:
1 x Wax sponges

Hopefully I will get more than 1.

James


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

I have raised a dispute now.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200855303046?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Ryan9 (Oct 8, 2012)

I got mine from superdigicity, no problems here.


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

LukeWS said:


> Sorry mate i either read a wrong link or theyve changed the description as its now 12 lol so 100% challenge it if i were you


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200855303046?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

danwel said:


> Looks like they're trying a bit if a scam possibly? Which seller did you use?


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200855303046?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

I bought these: 12-x-Waxing-Polish-Wax-Foam-Sponge-Applicator-Pads-For-Clean-Car-Vehicle-Glass


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Focusaddict said:


> I bought these: 12-x-Waxing-Polish-Wax-Foam-Sponge-Applicator-Pads-For-Clean-Car-Vehicle-Glass


Have you received these yet? what they like.

Im keen to purchase some small applic pads


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Oh yes, they took I think about 2 weeks to get here (but I wasn't in a hurry to get them) the feel quite good, firm-ish to touch, not like some where you feel they are two thin parts bonded together with nothing inside (thickness about of an iphone 4). I could try to send you one say Thursday FOC.


----------



## BMW - AL (Dec 31, 2012)

slineclean said:


> Have you received these yet? what they like.
> 
> Im keen to purchase some small applic pads


these are the ones i got, they're noticeably poorer quality than the meguiars ones for example but i think they're really nice to use and when you're done with them just chuck them/only use them for dirtier jobs. I prefer it like this, because it means you've always got a brand new one for waxing


----------



## mikeyc_123 (Sep 22, 2008)

I got fed up with using rubbish applicators like these.. half way through applying a polish/sealent/wax it would start to fall apart. I just but a large wash sponge and slice it up as I dont like to use an applicator pad more than once in case it picks something up from the paint. I think I paid 30p for large sponge last time and sliced it into 15 applicators.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Focusaddict said:


> Oh yes, they took I think about 2 weeks to get here (but I wasn't in a hurry to get them) the feel quite good, firm-ish to touch, not like some where you feel they are two thin parts bonded together with nothing inside (thickness about of an iphone 4). I could try to send you one say Thursday FOC.


Thank you if you would be able too and il send acouple in return if I send for some.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Man I'm up north till 21st. Can you wait till I get back?


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

I've seen these and have them saved on my watch list. What size are they, Ive had some from ebay before and they were smaller than the once I got from a detailing online store?


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Focusaddict said:


> Man I'm up north till 21st. Can you wait till I get back?


sure no probs , when you get time etc that would be great.

thanks :thumb:


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

Just got me some of these, much better value than the usual Halfords ones and no real diffrence in quality


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

VenomUK said:


> I've seen these and have them saved on my watch list. What size are they, Ive had some from ebay before and they were smaller than the once I got from a detailing online store?


When I get back I will measure it up.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

slineclean said:


> sure no probs , when you get time etc that would be great.
> 
> thanks :thumb:


Cool, will pm you when I'm back.:thumb:


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Just got mine through today after ordering on the 5th cant complain their only for applying trim and tyre dressings


----------



## TheTard (May 7, 2011)

I tried to order 10 packs and when they arrived, the seller had opened one pack, taken two out and Jude sent me 10 applicators... Currently tryin to get them to understand what they've done =[


----------



## snowz (Nov 14, 2012)

TheTard said:


> I tried to order 10 packs and when they arrived, the seller had opened one pack, taken two out and Jude sent me 10 applicators... Currently tryin to get them to understand what they've done =[


Thats exactly the same as whats happened to me.

Paid for 10 packets of 12 applicators so 120 in total and only 10 applicators in total delivered.

Now trying to explain and getting nowhere so opened a dispute with paypal


----------



## Split-Lee (Jan 3, 2012)

Order 3 lots on 7th Jan and they arrived today.
From this link (you do actually get 12 in a pack)
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400361983617?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Sorry for crap pictures.


----------



## mikeyc_123 (Sep 22, 2008)

For tyre applications I just a foam scouring pad (the foam side). They last for ages, are dirt cheap for a large pack and stay in shape compared to the round wax applicators.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Not a fan of them got about 12 myself there ok but use judo juice finger applicators and some of the sonus ones


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Nally said:


> Not a fan of them got about 12 myself there ok but use judo juice finger applicators and some of the sonus ones


I just cant get to grips with the DJ finger pads.... Just seem to fall off my fingers and when pinched with the thumb to hold it on just feels uncomfortable and unnatural


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

VenomUK said:


> I just cant get to grips with the DJ finger pads.... Just seem to fall off my fingers and when pinched with the thumb to hold it on just feels uncomfortable and unnatural


I can get all four fingers in : )


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

collected these today from mum and dads.

These foam applicators feel pretty good and will order more now.


----------

